# No ignition spark from my TED 20



## richierich (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello to all of you clever people.

Having finished some grass cutting end the end of the sunmmer last year i gave my Fergie a wash down ready to put it away for the winter but when i tried to start it up in January it wouldn't start, oh b&%%@r!

I don't have a spark from any of the HT leads. When removing the dzzie cap i noticed that the earth lead connected to the dizzie plate and the bolt protuding from the interior to the exterior of the dizzie was hanging on with a tiny thread, so i replaced it, expecting that it would sought the problem, but no. Since then i have changed the coil, no luck, it had a new dizzie cap last year, the condensor is new and i cleaned the points, changed all the LT and HT and still no spark.

Its a 12v Positive earth so i hope i have the coil round the right way? Does anybody know which way the +ve should be? should it be on the battery side or the dizzie side?

Another thing i noticed is that it was quite moist under the dizzie cap, is a short the problem maybe with one of the insulating washer? Has anybody had any similar problems and know what the solution is?

I should also add that i have 12volts from the battery. I have done a lamp test between the dizzie and the coil but it does not come on. I also don't have any spark on the coil lead when i try to earth it on the block

Rich


----------



## porky1 (Jan 10, 2010)

If this tractor is Positive earth, then the positive lead should go to distributor----negative lead to battery side of coil.
Your problem is moisture in cap. Spray inside of cap & inside distributor around points with contact cleaner. Let dry completely, then, with ignition OFF, clean contact points with very fine emery cloth on both contacts. Blow area off with light air pressure, then turn ignition ON. Using a GOOD screwdriver, open contacts, & if you get sparks from screwdriver, or points, it should start & run good. Buckle her all back up, & try it. Let us know if that fixed your problem.


----------



## richierich (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Porky1. I will be visiting the tractor at my fathers farm next week so i will be able to find out then and let you know. Do you have a TED 20? thanks again, 

Richard


----------



## richierich (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi, i thought i'd upload this image to help people grasp me problem. I've had some other opinions from friends who know much more about ignition systems than i do. The blue wire i replaced becuase the old and probably original wire was broken, what i thought was an earth, it connects to the LT lead from the coil through a brass bolt bringing the 12volt current in from the external to the inside of the dizzy, the condensor connectors to it (black wire) and also the spring for the points. The other end of the blue wire is bolted down to the base plate of the dizzy. I have been told this is possibly earthing out the points and causing it to short. Whats your opinions?

Regards
Richard


----------



## richierich (Feb 28, 2010)

Success! thank you porky1 for reassuring me that i in fact made a schoolboy error and i had wired the coil round the wrong way. I also detached what i thought was an earth wire in the dizzie. Went to hit the starter motor and ........ the starter span up frantically and was not engaging with the flywheel, oh &*$^%£%^ again! not wanting to be beaten, i bought a crankhandle from our local vintage tractor supplier for a mere £20, got back home and turned on the ignition with dad sat in the drivers seat, i cranked the engine over by half a turn and ..... music to our ears!!!! after a winter of no play, our little grey fergie is working again.... minus a working stater motor, but what's wrong with an old school crank handle! Anybody know how to change a flywheel drive gear as the teeth are shot! i think i will start a new thread for another day.


----------

